

Microsoft builds HTML5 Chrome extension that plays h.264 - detokaal
http://www.interoperabilitybridges.com/wmp-extension-for-chrome
This Extension is based on a Chrome Extension that parses HTML5 pages and replaces Video tags with a call to the Windows Media Player plug-in so that the content can be played in the browser. The Extension replaces video tags only if the video formats specified in the tag are among those supported by Windows Media Player. Tags that contain other video formats are not touched.
======
breakupsarehard
I think this is pretty cool! Full disclosure, though: I'm definitely a
Microsoft apologist.

That said, I've been thinking for the past few years that we're really going
to start seeing more things like this from MS. Open Source & Apple aren't
exactly "eating MS' lunch" but they are garnering significant market share.
Microsoft can really win big if they start playing nice with other's services.

